# synaptics touchpad not working  with kernel 2.6.35

## v_andal

Today I've decided to switch from 2.6.34 to 2.6.35 kernel in hope that this would fix the shutdown problem on my laptop.

It really did, but when I started X, I didn't find the mouse pointer. There are no errors in Xlog. The synaptics driver is loaded and uses evdev. If I click the right button of the touchpad, then I get popup menu. But the pointer is not visible and looks like the motion of it is sporadic (judging from the input focus jumping).

I've tried to recompile synaptics driver, but this didn't help. Any advice?

----------

## audiodef

That must be really frustrating. Did you check for an updated synaptics driver?

----------

## v_andal

No, I didn't. Currently I have stable version of xorg installed, and newer driver for synaptics does not work with this version. It means that I would have to install

unstable xorg. I'm not sure I want to do it yet. I just got the stable version to work  :Smile: 

If the synaptics got broken because of incompatibility, and newer version would fix things, then I'll wait till newer versions become stable. Some time of stability would be good   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## audiodef

You could try downgrading Xorg, too. I have to, in order to use an nvidia driver with acceleration and DRI. Whatever works, right?

----------

## nazriel

I think you have to go back for 2.6.34

It seems to be a kernel bug somehow.

When I tried 2.6.35 same occurs to me, invisible cursor but bouncing icon is there.

Lets wait for 2.6.35-r5  :Wink: 

----------

## DMoL

My touchpad at my new eMachines laptop isn't even recognised as synaptic touchpad : kernel (2.6.35) identifies it as generig PS/2 mouse  :Sad: . I already done an bug report at kernel.org, but there is no any motion yet  :Sad: 

----------

## v_andal

Finally. Version 2.6.35-gentoo-r9 fixes the problem with touchpad! At least for me  :Smile:  Great work!

----------

